# How do you support your habbit?



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 21, 2007)

For those of you who compete in more than 5 contests each year, what do you do to cover the cost of competing? I'm trying to get a couple of sponcers but they aren't easy to come by.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 21, 2007)

Catering and selling Q.  Thats the only way I could do it.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 21, 2007)

I am lucky that my husband has a good job. But seriously since this is our first year there are a lot of one time costs involved. 

However I can see in the future if I want one of those snazzy trailers to haul all my stuff I may have to get a part time job working midnights. LOL I don't have any other options. With 3 small children at home and my hubby's long hours daycare is not an option. 

I figure it has probably cost us about $3500.00 so far this year. However that also included the cost of the trip to Detroit.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 21, 2007)

Thats a goood question. Kindly let know when you get it figgered out It costs us around 500 bucks for a close one.  Thats why I now cook chili.  Its a lot less expunsive..time consuming..messy and labor intensive.  Almost as much fun.  Still give folks a good excuse to play with fire and drink.  Can usually bring a chili cookoff in for a hundred bucks or less including the cost of the refreshments.

bigwheel


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 21, 2007)

I trade stocks on the NASDAQ in the video game sector.  Lots of volatility.  All of may comps, related expenses, and barbecue equipment (including pits) have been paid for by thanks to ATVI (Activision), TTWO (Take Two Video) and ERTS (Electronic Arts).  Don't fall in love with a stock, play it both ways long and short and don't get greedy.  Works for me.


----------



## Finney (Jun 21, 2007)

Want to buy a Maverick Remote Thermometer?  LOL


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 21, 2007)

Sure! as soon as I get the last 3 contest entry fees on my schedule covered. I also need 2 Guru's and a meat sponcer.


----------



## Finney (Jun 22, 2007)

No, that's how we help support the habit... Selling Mavs.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 22, 2007)

LOL


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 22, 2007)

Seems to me a good way to make money would be to go around the other teams ...wearing a T-shirt that says "STAFF", with a bag saying "Empties?"
(assuming there's a return deposit on cans/bottles at the location).


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 22, 2007)

Nick just come to my site...you'll make a fortune and
won't have to bother the other teams.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm going to have to find some sort of sponcership cause I wanted to compete in several contests but this year we only got to schedule 6, and now that is starting to look unlikely. We will probably have to drop 1 or 2 of the 3 remaining contests.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 22, 2007)

We have 6 sponsors and it is no where near enough as they are all product sponsors not money. I really appreciate having them though. 

Rooster if you would like a copy of our sponsorship proposal drop me an email divaqatrogersdotcom


----------

